

Agile planning – the 5 scopes - EmilyB
http://www.eylean.com/blog/2015/05/agile-planning-the-5-scopes/?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=hn&utm_campaign=Dm20

======
VidasV
Best one I have read for agile scoping!

